# IS PLANET AUDIO A GOOD BRAND



## pedroe80513s

ARE THIER SUBS ANY GOOD


----------



## CADIMAN

> _Originally posted by pedroe80513s_@Jan 2 2008, 04:33 PM~9589703
> *ARE THIER SUBS ANY GOOD
> *


I'VE ONLY HAD PLANET AUDIO AMPS AND THEY SOUND REAL GOOD. THEY PACK SOME SERIUOS POWER BELIEVE IT OR NOT. TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH I'VE NEVER HAD OR HEARD THEIR SUBS, BUT I BET THEY MUST SOUND GOOD.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Jan 3 2008, 01:34 AM~9594462
> *I'VE ONLY HAD PLANET AUDIO AMPS AND THEY SOUND REAL GOOD. THEY PACK SOME SERIUOS POWER BELIEVE IT OR NOT. TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH I'VE NEVER HAD OR HEARD THEIR SUBS, BUT I BET THEY MUST SOUND GOOD.
> *


x2 I have a small ass 300 watt planet audio amp in my 96 fleet and it bangs the living fuck out of my two 10's


----------



## pedroe80513s

thanks alot homies for the input cuz i might get a sub box for my truck and it comes wit a 10" planet audio sub


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Jan 3 2008, 01:34 AM~9594462
> *I'VE ONLY HAD PLANET AUDIO AMPS AND THEY SOUND REAL GOOD. THEY PACK SOME SERIUOS POWER BELIEVE IT OR NOT. TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH I'VE NEVER HAD OR HEARD THEIR SUBS, BUT I BET THEY MUST SOUND GOOD.
> *


HELL YEA MAN I WAS GUNNA SELL MY 1200 watt PLANET AUDIO AMP OFF FOR A JL 1000/1 BUT THE STEREO SHOP TOLD ME IT WOULDNT BE ANY LOUDER...I HIT 144.5 AT THE LOUDEST OUTTA THE TRUNK IN A PORTED BOX 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

BAD ASS SHIT


----------



## Pitbullx

they make solid equipment 

I know their old shit is oo wee


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 3 2008, 08:03 PM~9599984
> *they make solid equipment
> 
> I know their old shit is oo wee
> *


I GOT A PLANET AUDIO AMP THAT IS OLDER...NOT OLD THO I HAVE IT IN MY REGAL SO WEEKEND CRUISER BUT IM THINKN BOUT SELLIN IT SO IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED LET ME KNOW, AND SHOOT ME A OFFER...IMMA GET THREE AMPS NEXT SO THERE IS ABSOLUTELEY NOTHING WRONG WITH IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## 83LINCOLN

PLANET AUDIO IS MADE BY BOSS. ITS THEIR HIGH END.
GOOD RELIABLE EQUIPMENT.

YEAH I SAID BOSS, NOT TO BE MISTAKEN WITH BOSE


----------



## soldierboy

u want good amps ZAPCO.COM tho they are really expensive


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 23 2008, 11:24 AM~9763812
> *u want good amps ZAPCO.COM tho  they are really expensive
> *


and that makes them better? i could go give Talib at the flea market 450 for a 1000w legacy amp , so that means it must be good right?


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2008, 11:28 AM~9763837
> *and that makes them better? i could go give Talib at the flea market 450 for a 1000w legacy amp , so that means it must be good right?
> *


 :twak: 
number 1
if u think 450 is expensiv for a 1000 watt dont even check out the website u might have a heart attack
number 2
did i say they were better? altho i bet they are since YOU brought it up theyve been around for decades and have many iasca and usaci competions under their belt
:twak:


----------



## soldierboy

oh yeah MECA too 
:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 23 2008, 11:41 AM~9763937
> *:twak:
> number 1
> if u think 450 is expensiv for a 1000 watt dont even check out the website u might have a heart attack
> number 2
> did i say they were better? altho i bet they are since YOU brought it up theyve been around for decades and have many iasca and usaci competions under their belt
> :twak:
> *


i dont think 450 is expensive..... i have owned some monster amps. i just was analyzing your theory i know zapco makes good amps. owned a few myself a few years ago in my ford van. dont be such a pole smoker....... :uh:


----------



## soldierboy

zapco and ford van dont go together....
pics or it never exist :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 23 2008, 02:34 PM~9765096
> *zapco and ford van dont go together....
> pics or it never exist :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it was a econoline conversion , we had 2 12'' jl w- somethings in the back .......


----------



## superdodge2196

here is what i have...

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h122/sup...ent=deville.flv


----------



## themerc

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jan 24 2008, 03:09 AM~9769726
> *here is what i have...
> 
> http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h122/sup...ent=deville.flv
> *


What song is that?


----------



## superdodge2196

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jan 25 2008, 12:59 PM~9781473
> *What song is that?
> *



gorilla zoe. i can't remember the name, i'll post it later.


----------



## bkjaydog

that's windshield mirror flex sounds nice anyway


----------



## king-918

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2008, 12:28 PM~9763837
> *and that makes them better? i could go give Talib at the flea market 450 for a 1000w legacy amp , so that means it must be good right?
> *


zapco is a well known kick ass amp comp. you will get true power and more these are often cheater amps


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jan 24 2008, 02:09 AM~9769726
> *here is what i have...
> 
> http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h122/sup...ent=deville.flv
> *


um wheres the lows at


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 29 2008, 07:10 PM~9816107
> *um wheres the lows at
> *


 :0


----------

